# Scolopendra angulata



## RobertoMello

d0 any one know this sp ?
i really really want to see a pic of it! im receiving some next month and want to know how big, color, witch country it comes from.....
bye people


----------



## reverendsterlin

it is sometimes called the barbados giant red centipede I believe.
Rev


----------



## edesign

using that "magical" tool on the internet called Google (aka search engine) I found this VERY nice picture

http://www.kingsnake.com/westindian/scolopendraangulata1.JPG
http://www.kingsnake.com/westindian/scolopendraangulata2.JPG

female guarding eggsac:

http://www.kingsnake.com/westindian/scolopendraangulata3.JPG

and if you go up a directory to the main link (http://www.kingsnake.com/westindian/invertebrates.html) you'll find out the locale the pics were taken in.

those were in the second link I tried after searching for "Scolopendra angulata"...might see what else you can find


----------



## Kayv

That is one beautiful pede...


----------



## Steven

edesign said:
			
		

> using that "magical" tool on the internet called Google (aka search engine) I found this VERY nice picture
> 
> http://www.kingsnake.com/westindian/scolopendraangulata1.JPG
> http://www.kingsnake.com/westindian/scolopendraangulata2.JPG
> 
> female guarding eggsac:
> 
> http://www.kingsnake.com/westindian/scolopendraangulata3.JPG
> 
> and if you go up a directory to the main link (http://www.kingsnake.com/westindian/invertebrates.html) you'll find out the locale the pics were taken in.
> 
> those were in the second link I tried after searching for "Scolopendra angulata"...might see what else you can find


Those all look like _Scolopendra alternans_ to me   
_angulata_ is as far as i remember a subspecie of _viridicornis_

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RobertoMello

i agree with Steven because im receiving them from Venezuela....
im receiving
Scolopendra G Robusta
Scolopendra Gigantea Gigantea
Scolopendra Viridicornis
Scolopendra Angulata (but ill only choose it if you say that it is a beatyful and big one!)


----------



## Steven

Steven said:
			
		

> Those all look like _Scolopendra alternans_ to me
> _angulata_ is as far as i remember a subspecie of _viridicornis_


i've looked it up,... according to Attems _Scolopendra angulata_ is correct,...Carl Sandefer makes notes on _S.angulata_ beeing a subspecie of _S.viridicornis_,... but as far as i know that's not proven or described yet.

I guess it will look very similar to Viridicornis,... 
something like this perhaps


----------



## edesign

that is a wicked lookin 'pede there Steven...legs of FIRE!  i may get one of these so called "centipedes" sooner than I think lol...


----------



## beetleman

man, that's one awseome pede i would LOVE to add to my collection :worship:


----------



## Oasis Inverts

where are you getting them from?


----------



## RobertoMello

i live in brazil and have a friend in caracus


----------

